# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  "Fancy Ball Python", What is it actually?

## Gertubs

As the title says, I recently bought this BP and it was labeled as a "fancy ball python". I don't know a whole lot about the morphs and I'm having a hard time figuring out what mine is. Any help is appreciated, thanks.

----------

Gustavobk (12-30-2020)

----------


## StillBP

> As the title says, I recently bought this BP and it was labeled as a "fancy ball python". I don't know a whole lot about the morphs and I'm having a hard time figuring out what mine is. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


Pastel.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Not great on morphs but on one picture it looks like a low white calico maybe sure some who knows more will chime in beautiful snake congratulations 😊

----------


## tttaylorrr

do you have a better picture of the headstamp? i'm saying Pastel for now as well.

EDIT: i almost forgot to say welcome to the forum!!!

----------


## Gertubs

> do you have a better picture of the headstamp? i'm saying Pastel for now as well.
> 
> EDIT: i almost forgot to say welcome to the forum!!!


 Will this work? And thank you for the welcoming.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Will this work? And thank you for the welcoming.


yup. Pastel.  :Smile:

----------


## Gertubs

Thank you everyone for the help.

----------


## PythonBabes

They usually label anything that's not a normal, 'fancy'. 

Here's my pastel boy from PetSmart:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Actually they often label normals as "fancy" because they don't have a morph to name them, and "normal" means they couldn't charge more. LOL. 

Used to be a "fancy normal" was a normal who had a slightly more busy pattern, but they were gentically a normal.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Green eye gives it away... Pastel  :Good Job:

----------

